# How clean is your older mountain bike ???



## deano69 (6 May 2012)

This is my 7 year old Aluminium Viking targa dx 24 speed mountain bike, Its been through the wars been absolutely flthy on countless sessions where mud has covered every inch of its silver brushed ali laquered frame but I aways lovingly soapy sponge it down after a dirty session and rinse drip dry then rag dry polish with autoglym wax then re lube all components.

Its getting on but is still very nice to look at and after this time only has 2 minor scuffs no rust and no scratches, however it was getting a bit worse for wear component wise so renewed everything that was slightly worn, Rear cassette which was original 11-28t now changed to 11-32 crank set was old steel and just showing signs of wear so bought an Alivio 22-32-42 as opposed to the ols 24-34-42 crank set changed old B. bracket which was also original and new Kmc z chain, it now feels brand new again rides like a dream and is smooth and crisp gear changing wise and most of all silent .

I recently wanted a new one not because I needed one but because I wanted one as my brother has a new marin but to be honest this old girl still good as the day I bought so no need to spend more money, the only thing I did'nt like was the stock oversized heavy steel suspension forks which you needed to be 30 stone to get them to spring up and down at all so bought second hand pair of rockshox psylo's which are 85-120 travel u-turn ajustable, rebound ajustable and remote cable lockout I love these lots .

Over the years I spent a bit on it but only adding bits to make it better Wheels, Hydraulic discs etc etc just need a dry day now so I can take it for a proper spin with new parts.

Would love to see your older mountain bikes.......

Deano 
Title:

Font Family
Font Size


----------



## derrick (6 May 2012)

My old mountain bike is now my commuter it's covered in muck, you don't want to see it beleive me, mind you the new one is spotless, gets pampered after every ride.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2012)

Dirty






Clean






Mine is getting on a bit now - must be about 18-20 years old. Tange Cro-mo with XT and LX components. It was my commuter for a year, not back to MTB and tag-a-long towing duty. It's used in winter with studded tyres though.


----------



## flying start (6 May 2012)

Very nice to see some old mtb's I don't have any old ones 
Dam it seeing the pics make me whish I still had my old Marin nice bikes! 
Only have the full suss Merida and the bianchi road bike both get cleaned regularly mtb more but she is my darling


----------



## I like Skol (6 May 2012)

I have a 1994 GT Zaskar LE that is still my only MTB. It gets washed every 3-4 years whether it needs it or not 





Seen here in slicked up commuter use before the hybrid took over.


----------



## deano69 (6 May 2012)

Nice bikes there, and mine has almost been used daily for 7 years and the cassette crankset and bottom bracket only just shown signs of wear so changed them all but with the modern components I bet they wont last another 7 years its always the old stuff thats the best and made to last ....


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (20 May 2012)

This is the oldest proper mountain bike I have sat in the garage. It's a 1998 GT LTS1000.

Sorry for being boring!


----------



## 02GF74 (20 May 2012)

very clean, regular washing lets you find problems before they turn into failures in the field.

i even wash the tyres on a couple of mine, not because i'm unusually sad but because i keep them in the back room due to lack of garage space.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (20 May 2012)

02GF74 said:


> very clean, regular washing lets you find problems before they turn into failures in the field.
> 
> i even wash the tyres on a couple of mine, not because i'm unusually sad but because i keep them in the back room due to lack of garage space.


My wife would play hell at me it I got dirt on the beige pile so I more than understand why you wash your wheels!


----------

